# i'm not sorry for anything/i'm sorry for everything



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

hello, despite the pieces i've posted since october, i _do_ still compose more traditional pieces and thought you guys might be interested in two pieces i had premiered yesterday.

the first is a tape piece, the second is a piece for mixed chamber ensemble, consisting of:

bass flute
bass clarinet
bass singer (doing quasi-sygyt throat singing)
electric bass (tuned to CADG)
vibraphone
bowed (large) cymbal
kettledrum
harp
piano
violin
viola
contrabass

here are the program notes that accompanied the performance.

_"i'm not sorry for anything

This is a piece written about a time when I felt very confident. at the time it was written i wasn't able to write music myself and instead turned to other means to get notes. it is entirely constructed of samples--in this case two pieces by my colleagues, Jon Lin Chua's "White Moon" and Zoe Yucong Wang's "Loveless"--however, besides the fact that I manipulated self-made recordings of their pieces, it has nothing to do with those pieces.

i'm sorry for everything

This is a piece written about a time when I wasn't confident and was instead worried and distraught. It could be considered a recomposition of i'm not sorry for anything, as it originally was a transcription of it but at the halfway point just ended up using similar materials to create the exact opposite message."_

i'm attaching the recording of both pieces. keep in mind that the recording of "i'm sorry for everything" isn't a fabulous recording (just a mic in front of the ensemble...also one glaring botched note, but besides that it's fine), but unfortunately i had no control over that. i'm planning to do a studio recording somewhere down the line.
View attachment i'm not sorry for anything.mp3


it wouldn't let me upload both files.

here https://www.mediafire.com/?v9u4wh7yhs81wv7


----------

